# Eigene NotFound Seite



## Subwoover (18. April 2003)

Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meiner eigens designten NotFound Page.
Es handelt sich um einen apache server, es ist mir ja bereits gelungen das gewünschte ergebnis zu bekommen, allerdings funktionierts ganz plötzlich nicht mehr 

kann mir wer sagen warum? hier der ausschnitt der httpd.conf

```
Alias /error/ "c:/apache/error/"

ErrorDocument 400 /error/notfound.html
ErrorDocument 401 /error/notfound.html
ErrorDocument 403 /error/notfound.html
ErrorDocument 404 /error/notfound.html
```

pls help


----------



## Jägermeister (18. April 2003)

Hi,

geh doch mal auf die Seite 404Lounge . Da findest du gute Tuts zum Thema.

MfG Jägermeister


----------



## Controll (27. April 2003)

*[...]*

Ja, der Link is gut.

Aber wenns ganz plötzlich ne mehr funktioniert würde ich das Teil einfach mal neustarten.

Greetz, Controll.


----------



## Subwoover (14. Juni 2003)

Hmm irgendwie haut das nicht hin, egal ob ich das wie mit dem tut auf der page mit .htaccess datei mache oder einfach in der httpd.conf umstelle, es passsiert NICHTS!
Er zeigt mir immer nur die standard-Ie seite an "seite wurde nicht gefunden"
oder ne fette meldung "Internal server error..."
usw...

Irgendwie vergess ich da was oder hab irgendwas nicht beachtet nur was?!


----------

